# ShutterCount Now Supports the EOS 7D Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2014)

```
<p>Dire Studio has updated their popular ShutterCount to now support the Canon EOS 7D Mark II. ShutterCount is compatible with both Windows and MacOS.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount" target="_blank">Visit ShutterCount</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## lo lite (Nov 13, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Dire Studio has updated their popular ShutterCount to now support the Canon EOS 7D Mark II. ShutterCount is compatible with both Windows and MacOS.</p>
> <p><strong><a href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount" target="_blank">Visit ShutterCount</a></strong></p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>



ShutterCount reported crap to me, when I was using it lastly on my 5DMkIII I had already taken 11587 shots with it and ShutterCount kept reporting 9834 actuations despite several power cycles and even more actuations. The shutter count thing seems to be a bit more complicated than simply reading a single register. If you install Magic Lantern you'll see a base number and a negative or positive number to add to this base number for the shutter count. And the shutter count reported by Magic Lantern came much closer to what I expected (the number of shots taken plus some more actuations from live view). ShutterCount is expensive crapware for its purpose! Don't buy!


----------



## winglet (Nov 14, 2014)

I have to admit I'm a bit puzzled why this particular piece of software rates as front-page news? I use a competing product, EOS Inspector, and it seems to work fine as well. 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/eos-inspector/id835719094?mt=12&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

But I also use a multitude of other apps from time to time. (Including Kuuvik Capture, by the makers of ShutterCount, in case it seems I'm trying to take a shot at them!)

Just curious.


----------

